

MakerLegoBot: A Lego Mindstorms NXT 3D Lego Printer - shawndumas
http://battlebricks.com/makerlegobot/

======
wheaties
Why, to this day, am I still mesmerized by Legos? Is it the fact that it was
my first "engineering" like activity which allowed unconstrained creativity
that ultimately lead to my career in software engineering? Or was it more
mundane, Robinhood never looked so good until I made him battle a space
alien...

~~~
levesque
The Minecraft developer should implement lego NXT-esque stuff in his game :)

~~~
jokermatt999
He does have Redstone, which is Turing Complete, to the point where someone
built a 16 bit ALU (I think they went further than that though) out of it.
I've seen a few seven segment displays in it too.

------
JoeAltmaier
Not meta enough! It should be made out of 1x2, 2x2, 4x2 and 8x2 blocks, and
construct itself! That would be mindblowing.

~~~
iuytgfrdsza
But it would lead to an army of insatiable Lego Von Neumann machines taking
over the universe.

------
benologist
Skip the pointless summary:

<http://battlebricks.com/makerlegobot/>

------
AlexMuir
Please can someone invent a way to turn all the plastic packaging that I throw
out into lego bricks?

~~~
mattmillr
There are already Lego-compatible designs on Thingiverse
(<http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:591>), and the RepRap community is working
on the recycling aspect ([http://www.3dreplicators.com/cgi-
bin/cblog/index.php?/archiv...](http://www.3dreplicators.com/cgi-
bin/cblog/index.php?/archives/423-Revisiting-the-recycling-of-Reprap-
plastics.html))

We'll be there before you know it.

------
danteembermage
This could be fun as a two phase process, with a typical injection molding
machine making legos and then lego maker bot turning them into things. Then
you'd have plastic powder -> somewhat arbitrary objects without needing to
swap molds out.

~~~
gvb
Also add a lego recycler that rips apart a legos object and grinds the bricks
to form the molder's input plastic pellets.

------
wisty
So it's a Lego compiler, but it can't quite compile itself yet. I guess that's
the next step?

~~~
InclinedPlane
Before humanity meets its doom at the hands of self-replicating sentient lego
robots? Yes.

P.S. Start stocking up on these now:
[http://shop.lego.com/Product/?p=630&cmp=kac-
csena&hq...](http://shop.lego.com/Product/?p=630&cmp=kac-csena&hqs=630)

------
ph0rque
Now they just need to miniaturize it 10^9-fold and we'll have our molecular
nanotech.

------
nadam
Cool! Also interesting and perhaps even more geeky:

Lego Turing Machine

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYw2ewoO6c4>

------
billybob
So.. its meta lego? (Made 'a lego... get it?)

Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all night.

~~~
Tautologistics
> Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all night.

Thanks for the warning ;)

------
bkyle
That's impressive...I guess. But can it build itself? :)

~~~
jokermatt999
That's a tad like asking if an artificial intelligence is sentient, no? :P

